# How To: Stablized Wood



## EPC (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone here stabalize their own wood? If so, what do you use and how do you do it?


----------



## Lloyd Frisbee (Aug 3, 2006)

Try doing a search of the forums here.  There have been many discussions on this topic already.


----------



## Dario (Aug 3, 2006)

As Lloyd said.  Just use words like "stabili plexi acetone" and you will get a couple pages of hits.

Jeff must have changed the way we search now since I did it for you, hoping to post the link to the results but it no longer works the way it used to. 

There is a good days reading on the sublect already and some at the library too.

Good luck!!!


----------



## EPC (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the search string to use. That points me into the right direction


----------

